
AirBnB: founders ran out of ideas and [were] drowning in credit card debt - da02
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td_9GzloX2c
======
da02
Anyone know what those "tweaks" were that helped AirBnB grow? I feel he leaves
out a lot of context and over-simplifies when he says "a few simple tweaks".

